# Irish lass Moving to Guadalajara



## Starfitzy (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi everyone...I am planning on moving to Mexico in May to be with my boyfriend as he has moved back to Mexico. I know I can enter on the tourist visa and renew that way if want. If I want to apply for another visa to live there on a more permanent visa and will be sharing rent with my partner, to how much would I have to show them as a monthly income? Also...my spanish is not wonderful!! I am getting there!  What are the possibilities for English speaking jobs?

Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I hate to be the bearer of not so great news but..

You would need to show an income from outside of Mexico of a minimum of $15,000 pesos per month (a little under 900 euros) to qualify for a "no-inmigrante" visa.

If you wish to stay in Mexico on an FMM tourist document you would need to leave the country every 180 days. Unfortunately, you would not be able to use the US as the country you visit to leave Mexico because, as an Irish citizen, you would enter on the VWP and under the VWP the US doesn't consider returning to Mexico (or Canada) as "leaving the US" so it wouldn't work fro you. If you do have a Mexican (non-FMM) resident visa then you can make special arrangements with the US state department so that returning to Mexico counts as leaving the US. So, with just the FMM you'd be stuck flying back to Ireland or some other country every 180 days. 

Working legally in Mexico is complicated. You absolutely cannot work legally on an FMM. If you get a resident visa you will still need to get special permission from immigration to work which isn't a shoe-in by any means. Mexico protects it's jobs from foreigners so you generally have to show that you can do some job that a Mexican could not. 

Outside of English teacher or time-share condo salesman, I'd say an English speaking job is almost impossible to find.

On the upside, it is wonderful living in Mexico!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

As to the visa question. Believe about $1300USD/month required but can stay on 6 month tourist visas for pretty extended period of time.
The work more difficult as Mexico really doesn't want you competing with local workers.
Best approach is to research foreign companies in Guadalajara that might have use for your skills. The easiest way to work here is to have a sponsor. Since you plan to be here anyway, you can negotiate away some benefits that temporary external hire would want to make yourself more competitive.


----------



## Starfitzy (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I am also a Canadian resident..which I should of mentioned! Does this change anything for me regarding entering again via the US as a visitor?? hmm and as for the income from outside of Mexico..unfortunately I would not have that  If your partner is a Mexican national...are they able to sponsor you to stay there?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Starfitzy said:


> If your partner is a Mexican national...are they able to sponsor you to stay there?


Nope. Only if he marries you and can show sufficient income to support you both. If he does that then he can be the sponsor for your familial resident visa.

The Canadian residency may make a difference, I'm not sure about that. You'd have to check with the US Consulate to be sure.


----------



## Starfitzy (Feb 12, 2012)

We might have to get married sooner than planned then 
I think entering via the US might be fine as I have a few times before and been issued a new tourist visa each time


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

The US is a lot more testy about people entering from Mexico than from Canada or Ireland so you might want to check with the Consulate just to make sure.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

As a 180 day tourist I'm pretty sure you wouldn't have to leave Mexico/enter the US to get another. In places like Nogales you turn in your papers 21 kms from the border. Sounds to me like you could just turn around and get a new one.

With a teaching job you don't need to show outside income


----------



## Starfitzy (Feb 12, 2012)

I know of 3 or 4 companies who are hiring CSRs and after 6 months some of them help you with your application for a visa to work so maybe that would be best to do for a while. I love Mexico and my Mexican boyfriend so I hope something works out!  I know it can be difficult


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Starfitzy said:


> I know of 3 or 4 companies who are hiring CSRs and after 6 months some of them help you with your application for a visa to work so maybe that would be best to do for a while. I love Mexico and my Mexican boyfriend so I hope something works out!  I know it can be difficult



It is not supposed to be that way, they want to hire you they take care / help with the work permit before you are hired, you do not work for 6 months then they help with the permit!


----------



## Starfitzy (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes I agree it seems a little strange!!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Be careful with that kind of thing. Sounds very odd.

Also, realize that you visa/work permit is tied to the job and employer and if it turns out you hate the job and quit, you lose the visa and work permit. It kind of traps you a bit. As an English teacher you might be able to get an independent work visa but as a CSR, you wouldn't.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

With an FMM tourist permit, you may not work.
You must have a visa with a work permit for a specific purpose, issued by INM, before you can work.
Your employer must be involved in the process of getting the working permission.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> With an FMM tourist permit, you may not work.
> You must have a visa with a work permit for a specific purpose, issued by INM, before you can work.
> Your employer must be involved in the process of getting the working permission.


Not always true. With the proper paper qualifications, one can be eligible for a visa that allows you to work independently, in my case, as an English teacher.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Note that we're talking about an employer before my post.
Of course there are many options, but the applicant must be specific and can't just 'work' at anything.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Note that we're talking about an employer before my post.
> Of course there are many options, but the applicant must be specific and can't just 'work' at anything.


Of course not! In my case, I had a certificate from a TEFL course I took in Mexico.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

circle110 said:


> […]if it turns out you hate the job and quit, you lose the visa and work permit. It kind of traps you a bit.


Not quite; you don’t lose the visa, just the authorization to work. This is because the work permit specifies that you are authorized to work for employer XYZ. If you lose the job from employer XYZ, you’re not authorized to work for any other employer, but if you are offered another job by another employer, you can apply to have the employer changed on the work permit part of the visa, and then you can legally work for them. Or you can apply to work independently—you may not get the permission, but it’s worth a try.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

You're right, maesonna. 

But... f you don't land another job and/or can't convinced them to give you independent status then at your next visa renewal I think you will be denied.

I have known a few folks that found themselves in that boat.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

The problem with independent status is they want to know that you can support yourself. I went through that once. I had a regular salary and qualified for a visa con lucrativo based on that job. When I left that job, I told them, I was working independently. They started asking questions. When I demonstrated that I had sufficient resources to live on whether I had much work or not, they lost interest in who I was working for.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> The problem with independent status is they want to know that you can support yourself. I went through that once. I had a regular salary and qualified for a visa con lucrativo based on that job. When I left that job, I told them, I was working independently. They started asking questions. When I demonstrated that I had sufficient resources to live on whether I had much work or not, they lost interest in who I was working for.


Maybe it's different if you apply for independent status in the first place. When I first applied for it, all I was asked was how much money I expected to earn each month. Every year after that, at renewal time, all I had to do was to present a copy of the bank statement that showed how much I had paid in taxes the previous month. I should add that this happened in Mexico City. It may be different in other parts of the country.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Starfitzy said:


> Hi everyone...I am planning on moving to Mexico in May to be with my boyfriend as he has moved back to Mexico. I know I can enter on the tourist visa and renew that way if want. If I want to apply for another visa to live there on a more permanent visa and will be sharing rent with my partner, to how much would I have to show them as a monthly income? Also...my spanish is not wonderful!! I am getting there!  What are the possibilities for English speaking jobs?
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!


There are 2 things that would make life much easier:

- Getting married.
- Learning Spanish.

Once you are married negotiating a visa for you becomes less complicated, marrying in Mexico can be quite an unromantic, but most importantly for somebody in your situation, a clear and expedite procedure,

If you are a proficient Spanish speaker you would not be limited to English teaching jobs, you don't mention which skills you have, but once you speak Spanish then you could make use of your skills on a Mexican context (and forget relying on international companies only to find work).

One question, is your boyfriend Mexican? If you would marry you could apply for Mexican nationality after 2 years only, and then you could do as you please in the country as a fellow Mexican regarding residence and work.

Good luck.


----------

